# wingbar RAT



## momona

57MM wheels, thick bricks 24x3, schwinn bars and grips, spare troxel seat, and wingbar frame, and.... cup holder.


----------



## yeshoney

Very Cool!   Lovin it

Joe


----------



## momona

Thanks, had a lot of fun bolting it together. Just waiting for this weather to warm up.


----------



## CeeBee

*Great minds think alike!*

Great looking bike, here's mine:


----------



## momona

*Bad ass!!!!!*

I dig it! Fat franks? 

Love the feel of this bike!! Quickly becoming my favorite.


----------



## CeeBee

Thanks!  The tires are Felt Circuits.  Sorry to jump on your thread with my bike, but yours is the only other "custom" Wingbar I've ever seen.  Love it!


----------



## momona

Keep the pics coming!!!! Looking for a set of pedals like you got!! ---in my price range.  

Anyone else rat out a silver king?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Here is my 1935 window frame Silverking*

Built this up for the Rat Rod bike build off last year -- Copper powder coated rims - seat springs - rear cog - just left the frame raw -- I dig the way it feels with the 24 x 3 inch tire set up - Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## momona

*cycclone*

...modeled my bike after yours.  When i saw your build on ratrodbikes... i had to have one!


----------



## momona

*cyclone?*

Thick bricks, right? Did you age the tires... how did you get them to look like that? They look old.


----------



## newgirl

momona said:


> 57MM wheels, thick bricks 24x3, schwinn bars and grips, spare troxel seat, and wingbar frame, and.... cup holder.




This is beautiful! Nice job.


----------



## momona

*Thanks!*

...it's a lot of fun!!! especially now that it's getting warmer.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*I used old tires ... real shop aged*



momona said:


> Thick bricks, right? Did you age the tires... how did you get them to look like that? They look old.




Sorry for the delay .. I never saw the question until right now ... 

The tires were used on the Copperking build were tires that yellowed already from my buddies shop bicycle hes had for years .. true shop wear ... the yellowing went perfectly with the copper powder coated wheelset ... 

*Well the Copperking build inspired me to change my Wingbar Hot Rod BMX look to the hot rod look it now sports & from the blue NOS 26" Araya 7X rims to the 24" x 3" rims the Copperking bicycle had ... The blue candy powder coated wheelset for the Wingbar is kind of paying tribute to the blue of the fenders on the original bike ... The wheelset took a while to get built up between the powder coating & the custom billet adjustable width rear cog to lacing it up & with INK & IRON Show coming up in Long Beach this weekend I just finished in time to display there along with the Copperking build & a bunch of original & restored vintage balloon bicycles in the Spruce Goose Dome ... 

I ended up premiering the Wingbar & did a maiden voyage @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride yesterday & it was really a solid great rider .. really happy how it turned out ...

PLEASE NOTE ... NO Wingbars were harmed in the build of this Wingbar ... NOTHING & I mean NOTHING was modified on the original bicycle frame or fork to achieve what you see ... It's a close fit but the 24" x 3" wide tires fit right under her .. I built this for the upcoming INK & IRON Show out here in Long Beach ... so if you are in the area ... come on by & say hi ... Ride Vintage .. Frank
*


----------



## dxtom

*Wrat*

Love those silver king bikes with thick bricks. New goal for 2014 is to build one.

                                                                                                   tom


----------



## 37fleetwood

who owned the one at the Coaster ride? it was killer too.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*That bike is up in Santa Barbara now ...*



37fleetwood said:


> who owned the one at the Coaster ride? it was killer too.




That Wingbar was owned by Rob of HB .. he sold it on ebay after this CC ride to my buddy up in Santa Barbara who still owns it ... nice solid bike


----------



## Boris

37fleetwood said:


> who owned the one at the Coaster ride? it was killer too.




Beautiful photo of a most elegant bike


----------



## Onewheelsqueel

momona said:


> Keep the pics coming!!!! Looking for a set of pedals like you got!! ---in my price range.
> 
> Anyone else rat out a silver king?


----------



## SECRIST

*Hot Rod Wingbar*

This is what I came up with.


----------



## ratcycle

dam that's shiny


----------



## Houndog

1st ride on mine...Have plans to customize....Thick bricks as well...


----------



## twister

New to this web site, wanted to say these bikes are awesome. What would be the price be for one of these bikes?


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

like it  like it  like it


----------



## twister

These bikes are very nice looking. After seeing these, I've started looking for one myself.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Price varies on these bikes ...*



twister said:


> New to this web site, wanted to say these bikes are awesome. What would be the price be for one of these bikes?




Cost - realistically - the sky is the limit 

You can find the complete bicycles & frames & forks here on the sight by posting a wanted ad - someone will reply here - prices vary depending on how complete you find one - & over all condition - Basic Silverking frames are more cost effective for sure - Wingbar - Flocycle - 26X - etc may break the bank so to speak ....

The parts you build it up with also vary on what you want the bike to be when finished - the Wheelsets I put on the Blue wheeled Wingbar & the first year window framed Silverking were custom built using rims from a felt bicycle - then polishing them out - powder coating them & building them up with a Felt front "Sheriff Star" Hub & a Shimano coaster brake rear with a custom CNC rear cog with the correct offset to clear the rear tire & laced with 14mm Stainless Spokes custom cut & hand laced - NOT cheap - the rest of the parts weren't cheap either - BUT - that was my vision - there are many ways to build ANY BICYCLE - 

The thing that puzzles me on the Silverking Durilium bicycles is when found MOST of the bicycles are in pieces - SO - why not make them a hot rod forever or until the missing is found - WELL the missing parts don't fit much else - 24" stainless fenders - 24" drop centers or triple stepped wheel set - etc ... These bicycle's were designed & made to compete & ride like a full sized adult 26" balloon bicycle of the day ... 

I know I didn't answer your question on " How much does it cost " - But it is a tough question to answer straight up due to all the endless options ... What I hope it gave you some perspective on what direction to go & how to stay on budget ... Ride Vintage ... Frank


----------



## Jason_wycoff

*My Crimson King & My Hextube*


----------



## mick5cents

When I learn to ride a big boys bike,i'm going to get one of those.Wow those are nice bikes. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Moisstink

*Some of the nicest rides I have ever seen!*

Very cool, all the bikes in this thread.  I have been looking for ideas on a build I am about to start and I have to tell you this thread gets the blood pumping!  Nice job!


----------



## PINOYRODDER

*rathex*

I just wanna share my soon to be RATHEX fro

m Philippines


----------



## THE STIG

Jason_wycoff said:


> View attachment 144781




 both fender braces should be on the rear pivot bolt


----------



## Tmusic

*Love these*

Awesome bikes


----------



## Sped Man

My Wingbar rat rod:


----------



## PINOYRODDER

Sharing my Wingbar fresh from Sir Dave of Dave's Vintages Bicycles....maybe the only Wingbar so far here in the Philippines. Can't wait to ratrod it!


----------



## Rebel_56

This bike is way kool


----------



## momona

Any updates on your two projects Pinoy?


----------



## vincev

Now I know where all the Wingbars have gone,


----------



## momona

vincev said:


> Now I know where all the Wingbars have gone,




Costs too much to try and make them right,  but lately you can sneak away with a nice frame without breaking the bank too much.  Which is a bummer because I kind of convinced myself I was making a small investment when I got my wingbar.... Doesn't seem that way lately though, good thing I'm not selling my silver kings.


----------

